# Mint 13 Maya Help



## punisher186 (Oct 30, 2012)

So I decided to switch from Windows to GNU/Linux after seeing Valve's newest article regarding their Linux platform.  I backed up all my important files from Windows and successfully installed Mint without any (at the time) problems.  My PC was connected to the internet with a Linksys WUSB54G V4 wireless adapter and worked fine on Windows 7 with a hacked driver, but is having issues inside Mint.  This is how I tried to get my internet working:

Added 
	
	



```
blacklist rt2570
blacklist rt2500
blacklist prism54usb
blacklist rt2x00lib
blacklist rt2x00usb
```
to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf

Move r2500usb.inf and rt2500.sys to Home

In Terminal:

```
sudo ndiswrapper -i rt2500usb.inf
ndiswrapper -l
sudo depmod -a
sudo modprobe ndiswrapper[CODE]
```
[/CODE]

The last command is what gives me a problem, it says the module (ndiswrapper) is missing.


```
ndiswrapper -v
```
Returns: 
	
	



```
ERROR: modinfo: could not find module ndiswrapper
module version is too old!
utils version: '1.9', utils version needed by module: '0'
module details:
ERROR: modinfo: could not find module ndiswrapper

You may need to upgrade driver and/or utils to latest versions available at
[url]http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net[/url]
```

So I'm pretty damn sure it's missing, but I did these to ensure:

```
sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper
```
Returns: 
	
	



```
FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.[CODE]
```
[/CODE]

```
sudo apt-get --purge remove ndiswrapper-utils
```
Returns: 
	
	



```
sudo apt-get --purge remove ndiswrapper-utils
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Virtual packages like 'ndiswrapper-utils' can't be removed
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 103 not upgraded.
```


```
sudo rm -r /etc/ndiswrapper/
```
Returns: 
	
	



```
Nothing.
```


```
sudo rm -r /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
```
Returns: 
	
	



```
rm: cannot remove `/etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper': No such file or directory
```


```
sudo rm /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
```
Returns: 
	
	



```
rm: cannot remove `/lib/modules/3.2.0-23-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko': No such file or directory
```

I know the easiest way to install ndiswrapper is through whatever you installed from, but I formatted it.  I'm also not able to plug my PC in directly.

TL;DR: I need to install ndiswrapper without an internet connection and without the original flash drive.  I've read somewhere about installing a .deb but heard it can lead to problems.


----------



## hellrazor (Oct 30, 2012)

I'd recommend you get a hard line to the internet (most motherboards have an ethernet port) and work at it from there.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 30, 2012)

I agree with hellrazor, connect to the router with a network cable and try to fix the wireless issue later. BTW, the .deb "installer" file will give you less risk on issues than when you try the Windows driver and emulate it (or whatever) via ndiswrapper.


----------



## punisher186 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.  Think I should try copying the .deb to the PC and installing?  Moving my PC is the last resort and I don't have a cable long enough.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## punisher186 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hopefully I can get this to work, I really don't want to purchase a new wireless adapter or install Windows again.  Mint is the only distro that I enjoy.  If I do have to hardwire myself to the router, is there anything special I need to do inside Mint to get internet working, or is it automatic?  Sorry for all of the noob questions by the way,  I know hardware, networking and Windows.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 31, 2012)

If the onboard LAN of your system is supported by the kernel (which is likely for any Realtek or VIA chip, esp. with Mint) it should work automagically.


----------



## punisher186 (Nov 1, 2012)

Also, it should be noted that I'm using 64-bit Mint and I'm pretty sure the driver is for 32-bit Windows.  It's not listed on Cisco's website.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 1, 2012)

The onboard LAN of your motherboard should work with the kernel, no additional drivers needed. The router should just "see a PC" and communicate with it. The signal getting thru that damn cable is standardised.


----------

